# No trade-in discount



## DaithiMc2007 (6 Mar 2007)

Hey guys

Just wondering is it feasible to expect a discount from dealers if you have no trade in and are buying with cash? And is this applicable to used cars as well as new motors?

Any feedback appreciated!


----------



## dicey_reilly (6 Mar 2007)

Hi Daithi

I would expect a discount - particularly on any of these alleged 'scrappage' deals for any car in any condition. In fact - you should probably get a bigger discount for no trade in as they are saving the cost of scrapping the car.

Seriously though - I always felt that there was some extra 'padding' in the price of cars from dealers (both new + secondhand) in order for the punter to feel they have had a bargain.

If you don't believe me - bring a 10 year old Opel Astra to an Opel dealer and ask him what the trade in value is against a new one. Then tell him you've changed your mind on the purchase but will sell him your old 'heap' anyway! Let me know how you get on..................

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Mr2 (6 Mar 2007)

You will usually get a dis-count on the price off a new one but on second hand ones you might not. When your buying it, you'll want full service, warranty, valet etc and most cars just don't have the money in them so we usually price them as best we can to get intrest in them.

Just look at the likes of carzone and you see cars from private sales and garages all around the same price but garage cars offering warranty etc.

So on second hand ones I wouldn't expect much if anything at all.


----------



## skyblue (6 Mar 2007)

On a twenty five grand car you should get get approx 2k off the list price. If you dont you are a terrible Negotiator.


----------



## Mr2 (6 Mar 2007)

Sorry skyblue, what car are you buying new(?) with that sort of discount?


----------



## ford jedi (6 Mar 2007)

sadly sky blu you may be doin a big of window shopping before you get that much of a discount, you   might if its al slow mover reanult/citroen or big italian ship


----------



## skyblue (6 Mar 2007)

Not in dublin perhaps. I was purchasing a new lexus I know more than 25K but had a dealer willing to give me 2500 of the list price. 

I can have also negoiated deals of 2000 of a skoda fabia and 2500 of and octavia.


----------



## Mr2 (7 Mar 2007)

skyblue I dont belive you. You bought a lexus IS220d, like gold dust at the moment 12-16 week waiting list, saleman would be shot if he sold a (€50,000) car like that with that much dis-count. 

I like the way you said "had a dealer willing to give me €2,500" so wht didn't you go with him?

Brand new Skoda Fabia wouldn't have €2,000 in them so was it a demo you bought?

I don't like the fact that your saying your a "terrible negotiator" if you can't get at least €2,000 of a €25,000 grand car and you've only bought 3 cars and none of them in the 10 best seller list.


----------



## skyblue (7 Mar 2007)

I had a car to trade in. So hence could not avail of the discount offered. 

The skoda was not a demo model. I purchaed it for £10000 in 2002. What ever that was in euro. It was a 1.4 model. I sold it in 2004 and lost less than €2000 from memory I got 10500 euro for it in a trade in against an octavia. 

Why would I lie. There are greater deals to be had in the west rather than showrooms in Dublin who will not even call you back.


----------



## skyblue (7 Mar 2007)

Mr2 said:


> skyblue I dont belive you. You bought a lexus IS220d, like gold dust at the moment 12-16 waiting list


 
There is not a 12 -16 week waiting list either as i ordered mine in mid december and it was ready on the 27 January. It is a silver the most popular color. I did not even get this of a lexus garage.


----------



## Mr2 (7 Mar 2007)

So from what I read above you haven't actually bought a new car with out a trade in and signed on the dotted line. It's all hear say, "I could have" or "I was Getting" but never did!

Don't get me started on the quotes of 2002 etc,it's 2007 and block excemption has changed a lot of stuff in the garage and you haven't bought one since then either. 

The reason you got a Silver IS220D so quick is that Lexus Ireland had a meeting with all the Car lease companies in sept '06 with the launch of the IS220d and struck a deal with them and they ordered a load of the common silver rep cars to have in stock so to have them in the first weeks of the new year. 

Ring Leaseplan or Phh or any of them and you'll find out. I hope you don't plan on holding on to it for the three years coz there will be a load of them on forecourts.


----------



## skyblue (7 Mar 2007)

Mr2 said:


> So from what I read above you haven't actually bought a new car with out a trade in and signed on the dotted line. It's all hear say, "I could have" or "I was Getting" but never did!
> 
> Don't get me started on the quotes of 2002 etc,it's 2007 and block excemption has changed a lot of stuff in the garage and you haven't bought one since then either.
> 
> ...


 
Why would a Lexus dealer offer me 2500 off a new model with a choice of colours if I could sell my own privately if he was not going to go through with it. He gave this to me in writing. So it is not "hearsay" 

Also I could have had a Red, Black, Blue or Green within that timeframe? You stated a waiting list of 12-16 as they were rare and now you are saying there are loads of them around? This seems a bit inconsistent. 

Also I did buy a car without trade in in 2002 which represented a 2000 discount of list price.If you feel these prices cannot be got then keep lining the car dealers pockets.


----------



## skyblue (7 Mar 2007)

Mr2 said:


> The reason you got a Silver IS220D so quick is that Lexus Ireland had a meeting with all the Car lease companies in sept '06 with the launch of the IS220d and struck a deal with them and they ordered a load of the common silver rep cars to have in stock so to have them in the first weeks of the new year.


 
The IS 220 was relased in earlier in 2006 not september


----------



## Thrifty1 (7 Mar 2007)

Skyblue i think if your read MR2 post correctly you will see he meant there is a 12 - 16 waiting list on other colour IS220 s apart from the silver, as they are the most common colour and made an arrangement to have plenty of these in stock.

He was not being inconsistent.


----------



## Mr2 (7 Mar 2007)

I'll type this slow because I know you can't read fast, please read my post again, "I said Lexus Ireland held a meeting with lease companies in sept '06 with the launch of the IS220d". I didn't say the IS220d was launched in sept '06. This is the reason there are so many silver ones around and the point I am making. 

I'm just working on facts here and fact is you didn't actually order any other colour and sign on the line for it and get your dis-count or have to wait. Fact is it is "hearsay" because you didn't order it. You didn't experience it till the end your just saying you could have if you wanted too. So fact is you don't know what would have happened if things had went ahead as you say.


----------



## RS2K (7 Mar 2007)

Less bickering please.


----------



## skyblue (7 Mar 2007)

Mr2 said:


> I'll type this slow because I know you can't read fast, please read my post again, "I said Lexus Ireland held a meeting with lease companies in sept '06 with the launch of the IS220d". I didn't say the IS220d was launched in sept '06. This is the reason there are so many silver ones around and the point I am making.
> 
> I'm just working on facts here and fact is you didn't actually order any other colour and sign on the line for it and get your dis-count or have to wait. Fact is it is "hearsay" because you didn't order it. You didn't experience it till the end your just saying you could have if you wanted too. So fact is you don't know what would have happened if things had went ahead as you say.


 
Fact is there were all the colours mentioned above available. You are stating there is a waiting list on the IS220 based on what "hear say". I had the choice of the above colours in the time frame mentioned and the offer in writing about the discount. 

Thus not hearsay but a fact. What reason would I have to come on here and lie about these facts? 

Do you have a vested interest in the "*Dublin Motor Trade* " where you think it is abad idea to shop around?


----------



## davidoco (7 Mar 2007)

DaithiMc2007 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just wondering is it feasible to expect a discount from dealers if you have no trade in and are buying with cash? And is this applicable to used cars as well as new motors?
> 
> Any feedback appreciated!



On the above topic I have found the following works to get a discount off quoted price for 2nd hand car from garage.

Look at the car, take a test drive, tell the salesperson you love it DO NOT MENTION PRICE MONEY CASH FINANCE.  Go back a few days later have another look at the car, tell salesperson you still like it but are torn between it and another car you saw in x garage - same price doesn't matter.  Before you ask he'll be offering you a discount on it.


----------



## DOBBER22 (7 Mar 2007)

I went straight to the point with one of the last cars I bought it was a 03 facelift model Almera and I got 1,150 knocked off for buying in a straight cash deal. Managed to get 1k knocked off over email and the other 150 after a few minutes haggle on the forecourt


----------



## Thrifty1 (7 Mar 2007)

> Look at the car, take a test drive, tell the salesperson you love it DO NOT MENTION PRICE MONEY CASH FINANCE. Go back a few days later have another look at the car, tell salesperson you still like it but are torn between it and another car you saw in x garage - same price doesn't matter. Before you ask he'll be offering you a discount on it.


 
Do you honestly think a salesman cant see through that, they know every trick in the book.


----------



## skyblue (7 Mar 2007)

Thrifty1 said:


> Do you honestly think a salesman cant see through that, they know every trick in the book.


 
Most salesmen may know every trick in the book but a lot of them do not have the power to offer discounts or even offer you a price on your trade in car before talking to their manager. I know of one dealership with 4-5 different brands of car that for all sales the twelve sales men make they must first run their offer via the manager. 

So this means that they cannot even offer you a price on your car to be traded in without approval.


----------



## Mr2 (7 Mar 2007)

skyblue, I'll pm you on that other stuff. But on that "going into meet the manager" that's another trick they use.


----------



## skyblue (7 Mar 2007)

It may be a trick they use ie my manager will not allow me give a discount to keep the price high. I have shopped around in garages where they have had to ask the owener/manager how much of a trade in they can give as they do not know themselves.


----------



## DOBBER22 (7 Mar 2007)

skyblue said:


> Most salesmen may know every trick in the book but a lot of them do not have the power to offer discounts or even offer you a price on your trade in car before talking to their manager. I know of one dealership with 4-5 different brands of car that for all sales the twelve sales men make they must first run their offer via the manager.
> 
> So this means that they cannot even offer you a price on your car to be traded in without approval.


 
Thats why its better to deal with the manager


----------



## skyblue (7 Mar 2007)

DOBBER22 said:


> Thats why its better to deal with the manager


 
exactly instead of salesmen who are mere puppets


----------



## xavier (7 Mar 2007)

In january I looked at a 03 Volvo S80 priced at 26k. I test drove it and told the salesman I liked it, but not at that price, and anyway I had other cars to view. He knocked it down to 25k there and then. I said it was still more than I wanted to spend. He asked me would I keep it in mind. Later that day he rang me saying he could do it for 22k.

All this was achieved without me mentioning any price. I didn't buy it in the end but felt that there was more room if I had gone in to do a deal. This was a main Volvo dealership.

Ultimately it is you, the buyer, who decides what price to pay for a car.


----------



## fredg (7 Mar 2007)

unbelieveable.4k off list price of new car??


----------



## Megan (7 Mar 2007)

fredg said:


> unbelieveable.4k off list price of new car??



Its not 4K off a new car it is off a 03 car as OP said.

Can Skyblue give us the name of the car dealer he bought his Lexus from?
I can travel anywhere in Ireland or 26 counties anyway.


----------



## skyblue (8 Mar 2007)

It was a main lexus dealer in the west of ireland. need to push them hard.


----------



## Yachtie (8 Mar 2007)

I bought a new car two weeks ago. I went to one dealer, had a test drive, asked a million questions and asked for a quote to be emailed to me. I also discussed trading in my old car in or selling it privately and putting down a cash deposit. There was no difference in price whether I traded in or not. 

I went to another (same make) dealer and explained that I am interested, had a test drive, asked the questions, etc. The salesman said 'What do I nee to do to get your business?' and I told him that I wasn't happy that I wasn't offered a discount for not trading in the old car. I was offered €850 cash discount, metallic paint and colour coded door handles free of (without additional) charge, just to buy from them, there and then. List price of my new car is €32k and I got it for €30k.


----------



## horatio1 (8 Mar 2007)

bought a car in january and it is due to be delivered next week.First time buying brand new and the dealer actually volunteered the fact that there was a 2 grand discount for having no trade in! When i asked him how he could do this he said it was factored into the price of a new car to cover what work may need to be done.


----------



## POC (8 Mar 2007)

I'm planning to buy a second hand car in the next few weeks, and my mechanic will look at it first. Should I discuss price before or after he sees it? Do men get better deals then women? I'd rather do my own talking but I could rope in my husband if I thought he'd get a better price.All advice welcome - I haven't bought a car before ( My current car is quite old and was a gratefully accepted gift from a family member!)


----------



## Thrifty1 (9 Mar 2007)

> There is not a 12 -16 week waiting list either as i ordered mine in mid december and it was ready on the 27 January. It is a silver the most popular color. *I did not even get this of a lexus garage*.


 


> *It was a main lexus dealer *in the west of ireland. need to push them hard.


 
Did you get the €2k discount off a Lexus dealer Skyblue or not ?


----------

